# Lunch Room Issues



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

In my school we have to stay in the lunch room during lunch, and I have no clue where to sit? What crowd do I sit with? Do I avoid and just go in the bathroom? Or do I tell my favorite teacher and see if she will let me be in her room during lunch? I know it's a bad thing but I REALLY want to avoid people during lunch bc people are questioning me about social disorders...


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

And yes the teacher is my favorite bc she does not scrolled me for being a "selective mute"....


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

People are questioning you about your disorders? You can't live through that.

Ask that teacher. If they say no then the bathroom might be the next best option?

This is sad though. You shouldn't have to hide like that.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

I usually go in the library or the bathroom.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww. Are you allowed to listen to personal mp3 players? If you have one you could just listen to it while eating or read a really good book during as you eat.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

We can't use mp3's but I will try asking my favorite teacher... I just have to wait until a weekend so I can go to the library and rent a good book since my librarian hates me bc I brought my book in late. Thanks any other suggestions would be nice to incase none of those work...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I used to stay in the bathroom or purposely get detention (I don't now since all people who are on detention across the school go in the same room.) Hopefully your teacher will let you stay in the room though, some teachers can help so much compared to others.

++ You could go for lunch late, my cantine is usually empty and if theres anyone I don't want to sit with I just say 'I didn't see you.'


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well some of this is very useful at least


----------



## Andyrew22 (Jan 11, 2012)

I had the same problem. I just found a teacher that i could spend lunch with. Luckily she was the newspaper adv


----------



## Andyrew22 (Jan 11, 2012)

I had the same problem. I just found a teacher that i could spend lunch with. Luckily she was the newspaper adviser so there was a backroom i could use and avoid interaction with anybody.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is all so helpful and I feel so happy (for once) for everyone trying to help me...


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Both of the HS I went to had an open area where you can eat lunch, though it was crowded, I chose to eat lunch in the parking lot. My band teacher always let me out the back door away from security so I could eat outside in the sun. Was nice until I got caught and suspended.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Hide in the bathroom! Or go to the library. (that is what I did)


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow. I used to eat lunch all by myself in my high school years until I discovered the library. When the library was closed for exams, I would spend hours in the bathroom stalls. It was awkward and I hated lunch time. Maybe you can have a teacher write you a note so you can stay and study or do homework in the library? I honestly thought I was the only weirdo who did this before I came on this site, so just know you are not the only one! Good luck


----------



## Jared3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hiding in the bathroom? wow never thought anyone would say this as an advice.
can't you like sit alone anywhere? hiding in weird places is not gonna help your SA.


----------



## lkt95 (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you got any hobbies? I didn't know most people when I started high school, I stuck around two or three friends which I'm still with today. Maybe try finding people with the same hobbies?


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

See if you can talk to your principal in private and make arrangements... are there any nearby food places you can walk to ? Lucky for me our school wasn't that strict, I'd go to either this pizza place or burger king.... but despite that i still dropped out because of presentations and group projects


----------

